# Easton FMJ Arrows- Worth the weight?



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

Let me give you a bump up so others can seeit because i was wondering if they where worth it also. I am planning on going down to 52lbs from 60 so the more oomph at the hit surely cant hurt, other than that i might save my cash and stick with gold tip 35/55s. It will be interesting to see what others say.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the bump, I shoot 70lbs out of my Matrix+ and just dont want to sacrifice too much speed if its not worth it


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can only speak for myself but I believe they are the best penetrating arrow on the market. I shot Gold Tips previous to shooting the FMJ's and what i found was that my gold tips were faster keeping my sight pins tighter. However after shooting the FMJ's I realized my sight pins were further apart yet the arrow was so deep into the target that it was clear the kinetic energy was with the Axis. Consider the energy it takes to deploy and drive these modern mechanical broadheads not just in but out of the animal and I think the compromise is well worth it. I shoot a Mathews Z7 at 70# with a draw length at 28.5" and have tightly grouped fixed blade grizz tricks and Mechs, Rocket Meat Seekers, out to 60yds. This season I am shooting the Swhackers 2 blade, Sonoran 3 blade and the Vortex Pro 2.5" 100grain heads and the best part is that I am confident the arrow will pass through with enough energy to deploy the large blade broadheads. 

I watch a lot of shows when I am not hunting or scouting my self and have seen the penetration the Primos guys get with FMJ's superior to that of Drury and others using carbon with a broadhead that in my opinion is not so good with penetration. Obviously there was a problem with carbon penetration which is why expensive manufacturers are making really expensive weight forward models now. But if I get a 36"+ arrow and cut 8 inches off of the front to match my draw length did I waste my money? On the other end of it carbon can only be straight or broken while aluminum has the 3 possibilities of being straight, bent, or broken. In my experience the carbon core in the FMJ"s maintains the rigidness of the arrow and even after hitting some hard bone or wood the arrows still flew straight. I am no professional just a man who loves the Lord first and His outdoors along with a passion for hunting whitetail deer. I consider it a matter of principal and ethics to practice and to utilize the most lethal equipment for quick expiration and a plentiful harvest.

If you chose to buy them please get the adapter rings as they are smaller diameter arrows mating with larger diameter broadheads. Again only from my experience, steel ferrules such as the slick tricks split arrow tips until I got the rings and have never had a problem since. I am confident you will be happy if you go this route. Good luck my hunting brother.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just bought the N fused FMJ yesterday, I switched from Victory 350's
I knew they would be heavier, they are about 90 grains heavier, but I mainly just hunt and most of my shots are 30 yards and under, so I will sacrifice the speed for more penetration, plus the arrow is absorbing more energy making the bow quieter.
I havent shot them long range yet, but I think I am going to like these shafts, sorry cant give you much reviews on them.


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

Simple answer...... Yes it is worth it.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

70lb / 29" matrix
28" 100g stick with 340 spine:
Flatline surgical = 299fps
Lightspeed 3d = 299 fps
Axis fmj = 271 fps
ST axis n-fused = 285 fps
St epic n-fused = 285 GPS

Just approximate speeds generated by ot2.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

TimmyZ7 said:


> I can only speak for myself but I believe they are the best penetrating arrow on the market. I shot Gold Tips previous to shooting the FMJ's and what i found was that my gold tips were faster keeping my sight pins tighter. However after shooting the FMJ's I realized my sight pins were further apart yet the arrow was so deep into the target that it was clear the kinetic energy was with the Axis. Consider the energy it takes to deploy and drive these modern mechanical broadheads not just in but out of the animal and I think the compromise is well worth it. I shoot a Mathews Z7 at 70# with a draw length at 28.5" and have tightly grouped fixed blade grizz tricks and Mechs, Rocket Meat Seekers, out to 60yds. This season I am shooting the Swhackers 2 blade, Sonoran 3 blade and the Vortex Pro 2.5" 100grain heads and the best part is that I am confident the arrow will pass through with enough energy to deploy the large blade broadheads.
> 
> I watch a lot of shows when I am not hunting or scouting my self and have seen the penetration the Primos guys get with FMJ's superior to that of Drury and others using carbon with a broadhead that in my opinion is not so good with penetration. Obviously there was a problem with carbon penetration which is why expensive manufacturers are making really expensive weight forward models now. But if I get a 36"+ arrow and cut 8 inches off of the front to match my draw length did I waste my money? On the other end of it carbon can only be straight or broken while aluminum has the 3 possibilities of being straight, bent, or broken. In my experience the carbon core in the FMJ"s maintains the rigidness of the arrow and even after hitting some hard bone or wood the arrows still flew straight. I am no professional just a man who loves the Lord first and His outdoors along with a passion for hunting whitetail deer. I consider it a matter of principal and ethics to practice and to utilize the most lethal equipment for quick expiration and a plentiful harvest.
> 
> If you chose to buy them please get the adapter rings as they are smaller diameter arrows mating with larger diameter broadheads. Again only from my experience, steel ferrules such as the slick tricks split arrow tips until I got the rings and have never had a problem since. I am confident you will be happy if you go this route. Good luck my hunting brother.


I already have the BAR adapters, and I believe you have given all the needed information.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

jack70707 said:


> 70lb / 29" matrix
> 28" 100g stick with 340 spine:
> Flatline surgical = 299fps
> Lightspeed 3d = 299 fps
> ...


can you do a Elite GTO [email protected] dl with 27 1/2 FMJ 340 with a 100 gr slick


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not so sure? I may just be off my rocker, but I can build an arrow on OT2 that is faster by far, spines out just as good, and has darn near the same k.e. as the FMJ's. Usually it's less than a pound difference in k.e. between the fast carbon shaft and the FMJ's. I'm just wondering if some of the great penetration is from the very slick, very small dia. of the FMJ's shaft? I bought a doz .340's about 3 years ago, but just haven't used them because I don't want the speed loss or the fact that my yardage estimations have to be closer with a slower shaft. I just notice too that they pull out of the targets easier than any carbon shaft I have. That just makes me wonder if better penetration and more pass through's are the result of this? Like I said, I'm probably just crazy!!!


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

jack70707 said:


> 70lb / 29" matrix
> 28" 100g stick with 340 spine:
> Flatline surgical = 299fps
> Lightspeed 3d = 299 fps
> ...


 Thats not to bad i guess/


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's ome examples from OT2 from my Alphaburner setup:

Hoyt Alphaburner 28/66
Easton FMJ'[email protected]" (cut length) .340 spine
283 fps.
10.12% foc.
73.55lb. k.e.

Carbon Express maxima blue streak select .350 spine @ 26.5" (cut length)
311.8 fps.
12.31% foc.
71.98lb. k.e.

Carbon Express maxima hunter .350 [email protected]" (cut length)
306 fps.
11.79%foc.
72.67lb. k.e.

The end result for me I think is I will be hunting with the Maxima Hunters this season.


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

The FMJ's are fantastic arrows and it all depends on what you are looking for. The reality is if your bow is sighted in for an arrow it really makes no difference on what the speed is. The only real benefit from speed (in my opinion) is if you mis judge yardage.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I use the FMJ's for hunting and broadhead league, but shoot a lighter, speedier arrow for 3D. :dog1:


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

GTO63 said:


> I just bought the N fused FMJ yesterday, I switched from Victory 350's
> I knew they would be heavier, they are about 90 grains heavier, but I mainly just hunt and most of my shots are 30 yards and under, so I will sacrifice the speed for more penetration, plus the arrow is absorbing more energy making the bow quieter.
> I havent shot them long range yet, but I think I am going to like these shafts, sorry cant give you much reviews on them.


Which Victorys? V-Force? VAPs?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

archery j said:


> The FMJ's are fantastic arrows and it all depends on what you are looking for. The reality is if your bow is sighted in for an arrow it really makes no difference on what the speed is. The only real benefit from speed (in my opinion) is if you mis judge yardage.


I agree with that. I'm certainly not trying to say FMJ's aren't a great choice for a hunting shaft because it's obvious they are with their thin dia. shaft and bone crushing GPI.!! I'm just showing that there are other setups that could be considered also.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

You have a fast bow , I assume your typical killzone is somewhere between 0-35 yards .... don't worry about judging yardage , get the heavy sticks. Me thinks ...


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Truthfully my issue is I need to know that these arrows will perform head over heels better than my flatlines. I can shoot my surgicals great out to 60. My worry is I mainly hunt, I know those are way light. I also shoot mechanicals which is also pushing me to the fmj. I've just heard good things about the fmjs. Are they that much better guys?


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Nov 16, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> I'm not so sure? I may just be off my rocker, but I can build an arrow on OT2 that is faster by far, spines out just as good, and has darn near the same k.e. as the FMJ's. Usually it's less than a pound difference in k.e. between the fast carbon shaft and the FMJ's. I'm just wondering if some of the great penetration is from the very slick, very small dia. of the FMJ's shaft? I bought a doz .340's about 3 years ago, but just haven't used them because I don't want the speed loss or the fact that my yardage estimations have to be closer with a slower shaft. I just notice too that they pull out of the targets easier than any carbon shaft I have. That just makes me wonder if better penetration and more pass through's are the result of this? Like I said, I'm probably just crazy!!!


The faster an arrow goes the more friction caused by the fluid on the inside of the animal. 
The friction value rises exponancially tothe speed. Therefore spee is actually robbing penetration. 

Cheers


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

cosmotiger1 said:


> The faster an arrow goes the more friction caused by the fluid on the inside of the animal.
> The friction value rises exponancially tothe speed. Therefore spee is actually robbing penetration.
> 
> Cheers


Are you saying my k.e. numbers will be cut in half???:eek2: I guess it's a good thing I won't be hunting with mechanical's because I'd be taking another hit!!!! The reality is any of those 3 setups are plenty good enough:wink:


----------



## Lawnboi (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, i shot carbons then switched, couldnt be happier with absolutely everything about the fmj's. Ill be shooting them as long as they make them


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

Agreed....


va limbhanger said:


> I agree with that. I'm certainly not trying to say FMJ's aren't a great choice for a hunting shaft because it's obvious they are with their thin dia. shaft and bone crushing GPI.!! I'm just showing that there are other setups that could be considered also.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking like fmj's are the way to go. What heads are you guys shooting with them?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a link to a velocity calculator. I use 20 grains as the string add-on weight and find it about spot on for accuracy. You might be surprised as to how much velocity you don't loose.
http://utopiaprogramming.com/ke/KineticEnergy.html#
I like a heavy arrow and won't shoot anything less that 400 grains. Light arrows at high speed give Kinetic energy and flatter trajectory. Heavy arrows out of the same bow don't seem to loose much KE but do gain a lot of momentum, which is a more reliable predictor of penetration.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Dren17 said:


> Looking like fmj's are the way to go. What heads are you guys shooting with them?


Just remember that the FMJ's have the "HIT" inserts so if you use a broadhead where the blades need to be supported by the insert you will need to get broadhead adapter rings.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

va limbhanger said:


> Just remember that the FMJ's have the "HIT" inserts so if you use a broadhead where the blades need to be supported by the insert you will need to get broadhead adapter rings.


Already have them from a couple years ago when I shot axis arrows,


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

They are the best hunting arrow ever. And they are crazy accurate


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

FMJ all the way...4me


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Dren17 said:


> Already have them from a couple years ago when I shot axis arrows,


Cool. Looks like your gonna be setup to break some bone this year!!!


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hoping thats the case, Flatline Surgicals are up on the classifieds


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a dz of the fmj's last year and thought they bent a little easier than most carbon/alloy. I shot acc's for years and they seemed to be a little more stout. Not sure why but thats what I noticed. Im shooting flatline surgicals right now and will prob pick up acc's again.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

what kind of broadheads you guys slinging with the FMJ's?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Dren17 said:


> what kind of broadheads you guys slinging with the FMJ's?


It's not the Rage 2 blade.


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

I too have been thinking of making the switch. Of course I start thinking of switching right after getting a new set of lightweights. hahaha


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Roskoes said:


> It's not the Rage 2 blade.


Why isnt it?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

dren clean out ur INBOX so i can send you a PM


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> dren clean out ur INBOX so i can send you a PM


Sorry about that its clean now.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Not trying to throw a wrench in the matter, but how short of an arrow would I need to shoot the 400 instead of the 340?

Cam Hanes shoots a 400 at 80lbs at 27 inches of draw


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Nov 16, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> Are you saying my k.e. numbers will be cut in half???:eek2: I guess it's a good thing I won't be hunting with mechanical's because I'd be taking another hit!!!! The reality is any of those 3 setups are plenty good enough:wink:


I dont think anywhere i my post i stated penetration would be cut in HALF, but yeat it will rob penetration.

Also you state any 3 setups are plenty good enough? for what?. yeah sure for whitetail or similar but what if you wanted to hunt larger game like a buffalo? no way id sling a 300gn arrow at a buffalo?


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dren17 said:


> Not trying to throw a wrench in the matter, but how short of an arrow would I need to shoot the 400 instead of the 340?
> 
> Cam Hanes shoots a 400 at 80lbs at 27 inches of draw


:set1_draught2:


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Dren17 said:


> Not trying to throw a wrench in the matter, but how short of an arrow would I need to shoot the 400 instead of the 340?
> 
> Cam Hanes shoots a 400 at 80lbs at 27 inches of draw


Probably a 25.5-26" arrow and I think he shoots 85gr broadheads.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mys2kal said:


> Probably a 25.5-26" arrow and I think he shoots 85gr broadheads.


100 gr,


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

FMJ's are great arrows and fly great, penatrate great, just dont do what I did today. I had 4 arrows struck in my target and shot a 5th, well the target toppled forward.......Yea, lost all the arrows, they all bent, HAHAHAHA expensive shot huh.
I just feel if I were using my GT Pro hunters, they woulda been fine. That all being said, I'll still use my FMJ's there great arrows.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

ooooops sorry


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dren17 said:


> :set1_draught2:


Anybody able to figure out the exact length needed to get down the 400 size?


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dren17 said:


> Anybody able to figure out the exact length needed to get down the 400 size?


Anybody have TAP ?


----------



## Grayzer86 (May 22, 2011)

One thing i will mention is that FMJ with HIT inserts and rages can be a problem. My buddy was shooting three blade rages and after practicing we looked close and the arrow had three cuts on the end going back about 1/16 of an inch from the tip. Shooting them once seemed ok, but the back lip on the ferule cuts from the blades sliding back, and after a few practice shots it actually cuts the shaft. Maybe not a huge deal but may be worth considering.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Grayzer86 said:


> One thing i will mention is that FMJ with HIT inserts and rages can be a problem. My buddy was shooting three blade rages and after practicing we looked close and the arrow had three cuts on the end going back about 1/16 of an inch from the tip. Shooting them once seemed ok, but the back lip on the ferule cuts from the blades sliding back, and after a few practice shots it actually cuts the shaft. Maybe not a huge deal but may be worth considering.


Easton makes an adapter ring called a BAR, prevents this with any broadhead.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

JPR79 said:


> Which Victorys? V-Force? VAPs?


They are the Victory Vforce 350 v6 shafts


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anybody know the length I would need to get down to 400's?


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

va limbhanger said:


> I'm not so sure? I may just be off my rocker, but I can build an arrow on OT2 that is faster by far, spines out just as good, and has darn near the same k.e. as the FMJ's. Usually it's less than a pound difference in k.e. between the fast carbon shaft and the FMJ's. I'm just wondering if some of the great penetration is from the very slick, very small dia. of the FMJ's shaft? I bought a doz .340's about 3 years ago, but just haven't used them because I don't want the speed loss or the fact that my yardage estimations have to be closer with a slower shaft. I just notice too that they pull out of the targets easier than any carbon shaft I have. That just makes me wonder if better penetration and more pass through's are the result of this? Like I said, I'm probably just crazy!!!


The penetration is a result of the heavier FMJ. More weight=more momentum=better penetration. KE means nothing when it comes to archery and hunting !!!!!


----------



## MulieMadness (Apr 27, 2011)

302jarvis said:


> Simple answer...... Yes it is worth it.


What he said


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

I have shot rages with my FMJ's and got pass thrus on everyone! I only shoot 62# and they blow right through deer. I also shoot Strikers and Spitfires and have gotten complete pass thrus with everything i have shot with FMJ's!!


----------



## Abdiel777 (Nov 18, 2010)

I think arrow choice has to do with what you're hunting. FMJ's are an amazing hunting arrow, but just how much penetration do you need for deer? An axis nano will blow through a whitetail like a hot knife through cool butter. I just bought the axis for my bow mainly to maintain speed and put some forgiveness in my yardage judgement. I would rather put a good shot right through the soft vital tissue than misjudge and hit a shoulder or dirt. If you are concerned about penetration, try the Phoenix by Red Feather Archery. It's a 3 bladed single bevel that will pop the shoulder in half on the way through vitals. All in all, I would take axis arrows with a razor sharp head on just about every north american species hunt except griz.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been using the FMJ's for about 4 years now and still love them. I switched over to the DOA flatlines the season before last and noticed when shooting them side by side I was getting way more penetration out of the FMJ's. duh. I knew there would be some difference but didn't think it would be that dramatic. After seeing this and the fact that the FMJ's are soooo much quieter out of my rig the DOA's are stil in my hip quiver for target shooting and the FMJ's are still all I hunt with and my favorite arroows to date. I think you will be more than happy with them. Some people love the flatlines for hunting but I am not one of them. PS- all I have ever used on them has been rage 2 blades and I have had 0 problems at 27" and 70lbs. This year I am shooting 26" and 55lbs and will be shooting a coc head because of the light weight but I think you would be fine using rage BH if thats what you want to go with.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Were you shooting 400's? At 70lbs?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

bowhuntrrl said:


> The penetration is a result of the heavier FMJ. More weight=more momentum=better penetration. KE means nothing when it comes to archery and hunting !!!!!


I won't proclaim to know much when it comes to momentum and really wish it was given on the charts (archery software) just like kinetic energy. However, with my limited dealings with a momentum calculator it seems there's a range that seems to fall in the area where most bowhunters are at in terms of arrow speeds, weights, and kinetic energy. It seems as though the higher the kinetic energy the higher the momentum of an arrow. So even though momentum is a more important factor in the terminal outcome of your shot it seems as though kinetic energy to some extent, mirrors the importance of the value of momentum right? I'm just a hunter who hunts whitetails in Virginia and don't ever see slinging my arrows at anything besides Whitetails, Turkeys, and hopefully a Black bear one day! So for me and my view of the importance of my setups I chose to have a hunting arrow that was a little faster than my FMJ's, to decrease the odds of me misjudging the distance of a shot, but still have what should be ample power (momentum/kinetic energy) to dispatch my quarry when making a shot through the vital area and maybe a rib bone inside of 40 yds. I guess there are arguments either way and it seems as though there always has been and will be.I just wanted to show that there are other options out there when it comes to hunting setups. I guess If you used the FMJ's for your setup and I used the Maxima Hunters, no one would be considered "wrong" until one of us failed to dispatched our target?


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

*Blacked out Hoyt Katera. Carter realease, easton fmjs*

Best hunting arrow made. what you loose in speed youl make up for in momentum. crazy penatration.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fellas, I've seen these around, but never handled or shot any, I've been shooting axis and mfx 340's for 5 1/2 years though, anyone know offhand what the weight difference is between, the axis, mfx and the fmj's?.........Thanks,Steve


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

The FMJ are about 30 grains heavier than the regular Axis.


----------



## SCDXT (Oct 14, 2009)

i have been shootin flatlines for 2 years with a mathews dxt 70# 29.5 dl with g5 tekan 2 blades. I love the speed and penetration i get with them. i have shot deer from 5-45 yards with them and pass through everytime. have hit shoulder, double lung, hard quarting, and never had a problem. i use to shoot axis with stingers and slick tricks and i cant tell any difference. a good placed arrow and they all will kill. justmy opinion..... i figured the ke on weight vs speed and played with weights till i got the speed i wanted and the flatlines vs axis the ke was like 3 pnds difference.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

i have nothing but good things to say about them. great arrow


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

I shoot the 400's...have the matrix plus...28" draw, with 85 grain heads and 3, 3" vanes, I turn mine down to 66 pounds though. Idk how fast they are, but wow, the penetration is outstanding...I also used to use the Flatlines, used them last year and didnt have a problem with penetration though either but that was at 315 fps with my Alphaburner...

I am pushing an 85 grain magnus buzzcut...fly like darts to 60 yards...I would shoot farther, but there is no real world chances like that here in WI


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a doz. Nfused FMJ's at home waiting to be fletched I'll do a review once cut an fletched. I bought 400's I don't want the extra weight of 340s. Spoke with Easton they said at 27.5 400 will be work fine. We shall see


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Best arrows on the market, get them and forget the speed. I shoot a 61lb bow at 30" with the 400s so Im a tad light on spine but shoot around 285fps with around 82-84KE so anything I hit goes down. They are the best arrow for hunting to buy imo


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, speed and KE have ruled for so long it is good to see folks getting smart!
It is all about momentum, not KE. Shoot one of these FMJ's into a target and then shoot one of your lightweight, speed freak, high KE arrows into the same target. Which one penetrates farthest?
In hunting, penetration is the name of the game. Speed belongs on the 3D course!


----------



## SquidHC (Oct 15, 2016)

Everyone is about speed, speed, speed, speed these days. Once you get an arrow over about 280 fps it becomes much harder to maintain accuracy at long range using fixed broadheads. Just sayin.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Only issue I have with FMJ is that pulling 70# with a 30# draw makes it tough to get eh FOC I want out of them. If I added more weight to the front, then the OT2 software said they would be too week a spine. I went to Black Eagle Rampage and love them for my setup. So I would say if you are concerned about FOC, FMJs are not the arrow, but outside of that, great arrows.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

SquidHC said:


> Everyone is about speed, speed, speed, speed these days. Once you get an arrow over about 280 fps it becomes much harder to maintain accuracy at long range using fixed broadheads. Just sayin.


You do realize you upped a nearly 5 year old thread right...Lol. These arrows are junk in my opinion. They become un straight very very easily.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Advantages:
Penetration
Less chance of breaking on release and driving arrow through your hand


Disadvantages:
Slower/Trajectory - but insignificant at whitetail range really
Can bend
Harder to get higher FOC

I think they are a great arrow, but I think there are some all carbon arrows that have similar to slightly less weight and won't bend. I do agree that you should change your current setup of light arrows and large cut mechanical.


----------



## archery60x (Oct 7, 2016)

I've shot them for years now and won't shoot anything else. I've hit shoulders and everything and has easy pass through a. Great arrows. But yes they are about as tough as an aluminum arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> You do realize you upped a nearly 5 year old thread right...Lol. These arrows are junk in my opinion. They become un straight very very easily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


while I agree they can take a bend after repeated use in certain targets, and I hate that, I completely disagree with your junk comment. They are my go to hunting arrow at this point and until I find something better, I'll stick with the best ever penetration on deer and elk I've ever seen, which is coming with the FMJ 5mm.


----------



## dobro3417 (Mar 10, 2016)

bowhuntrrl said:


> The penetration is a result of the heavier FMJ. More weight=more momentum=better penetration. KE means nothing when it comes to archery and hunting !!!!!


momentum is where your penetration comes from but KE is WAY easier to understand!! i shoot carbons, heavier FOC and around the .204 diameter, depending on how i feel. and the time of year( i guess) i am pretty careless with my arrows so i can't afford them to be bent... straight or broken for me!!


----------

